# Mayonnaise?



## Larsky

OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing. 

Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?



   Try Blue Plate.
We went from hellmans to Duke's and than Blue Plate.
   Try Dukes and then Blue Plate side by side and I'll bet you switch yet again.


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Blue Plate.
> We went from hellmans to Duke's and than Blue Plate.
> Try Dukes and then Blue Plate side by side and I'll bet you switch yet again.
Click to expand...

NOLA? I'm in. Updates to follow...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Larsky said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Blue Plate.
> We went from hellmans to Duke's and than Blue Plate.
> Try Dukes and then Blue Plate side by side and I'll bet you switch yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOLA? I'm in. Updates to follow...
Click to expand...


  You wont be disappointed.


----------



## JoeMoma

Mayonnaise --


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeMoma said:


> Mayonnaise --



   How else are ya gonna make a BLT?


----------



## JoeMoma

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
Click to expand...

With bacon, lettuce and tomato between two slices of bread.


----------



## aaronleland

Mayonnaise is for honkeys.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeMoma said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With bacon, lettuce and tomato between two slices of bread.
Click to expand...


  To dry....
How about this than,how else are ya gonna make coleslaw?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

aaronleland said:


> Mayonnaise is for honkeys.



   Guilty as charged.


----------



## JoeMoma

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With bacon, lettuce and tomato between two slices of bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To dry....
> How about this than,how else are ya gonna make coleslaw?
Click to expand...

If it has mayo, I don't eat it.


----------



## JoeMoma

Mayonnaise is evil.  Put it on eggs and they become deviled.  And we all know the devil is evil.


----------



## Uncensored2008

aaronleland said:


> Mayonnaise is for honkeys.



Yeah, but chitlins are so messy when making a BLT....


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
Click to expand...

Eating one now...


----------



## JoeMoma

Larsky said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating one now...
Click to expand...

Eating a turkey & cheese sandwich now.....no mayo!


----------



## Larsky

JoeMoma said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating one now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating a turkey & cheese sandwich now.....no mayo!
Click to expand...

That is actionable. You have been warned.


----------



## Dekster

Larsky said:


> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?



I like the newish Heinz mayo.  I have been a mayo snob about kraft all my life until that came along.  It is a little less creamy than fraft but the flavor is a bit more to my liking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeMoma said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating one now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating a turkey & cheese sandwich now.....no mayo!
Click to expand...


  Are you disparaging the Honkey national sandwich spread!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JoeMoma said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating one now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating a turkey & cheese sandwich now.....no mayo!
Click to expand...


  Desert dry......


----------



## JoeMoma

Larsky said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating one now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating a turkey & cheese sandwich now.....no mayo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is actionable. You have been warned.
Click to expand...

You should had warned the turkey.


----------



## JoeMoma

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating one now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating a turkey & cheese sandwich now.....no mayo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you disparaging the Honkey national sandwich spread!!!
Click to expand...

Assuming you are referring to mayo, yes.  It is the devils condiment.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Ernie S.

aaronleland said:


> Mayonnaise is for honkeys.


Maybe so, but I can't stand a BLT with water melon.


----------



## Unkotare

Next time you make a grilled cheese sandwich, use mayo instead of butter on the outside of the bread. Sounds weird, but you'll see...


----------



## Toro

Don't you mean "aioli?"


----------



## Larsky

Toro said:


> Don't you mean "aioli?"


If this wasn't the food and wine board, I'd tell you to pipe down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Unkotare said:


> Next time you make a grilled cheese sandwich, use mayo instead of butter on the outside of the bread. Sounds weird, but you'll see...




    Yep.
 It's mostly oil so it's great for crusting the bread.


----------



## Ernie S.

Unkotare said:


> Next time you make a grilled cheese sandwich, use mayo instead of butter on the outside of the bread. Sounds weird, but you'll see...


I've heard that, but never tried it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ernie S. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you make a grilled cheese sandwich, use mayo instead of butter on the outside of the bread. Sounds weird, but you'll see...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that, but never tried it
Click to expand...


  It's tasty!!
Just dont use Miracle Whip!!!


----------



## Unkotare

Ernie S. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you make a grilled cheese sandwich, use mayo instead of butter on the outside of the bread. Sounds weird, but you'll see...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that, but never tried it
Click to expand...



You won’t be sorry.


----------



## Ernie S.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you make a grilled cheese sandwich, use mayo instead of butter on the outside of the bread. Sounds weird, but you'll see...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that, but never tried it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's tasty!!
> Just dont use Miracle Whip!!!
Click to expand...

Miracle Whip is not allowed in my home.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ernie S. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next time you make a grilled cheese sandwich, use mayo instead of butter on the outside of the bread. Sounds weird, but you'll see...
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that, but never tried it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's tasty!!
> Just dont use Miracle Whip!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miracle Whip is not allowed in my home.
Click to expand...


  It's funny how tastes change.
I loved Miracle Whip as a kid,but now it's just a cloying sweetness.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Forty some years ago I was a noob in Deutschland and I had wandered out to a Gasthaus and I was walking back to the barracks... I was passing a Street Vendor that sold Bratwursts and Pommes Frites (French fries)... A couple of FROGS *(citizens of the Federal Republic of Germany)* were there getting their fix of grease and I noticed they were slathering mayonnaise all over the Pommes Frites... Being young and adventurous I tried the combination... Lites, bells, buzzers and dancing naked women all at the same time... It was wonderful... Catsup was dead to me when it came to deep fried tators...

Life was good... 






Sorry I could not recommend a certain brand as I am not a connoisseur of the Mayo...


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeMoma said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating one now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating a turkey & cheese sandwich now.....no mayo!
Click to expand...


But with Chitlins?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Folks here in Hawaii enjoy 'plate lunches'... To buy a plate lunch all you have to do is decide what entree you would like because everything comes with 2 scoops of rice and a scoop of Mac Salad... Point to this story is Hellman's is king... There are folks that will not go to certain establishments because they use Brand X mayo in their Mac Salad... I can tell the difference between Miracle Whip and Mayo now... When I was younger, not so much... Still can't tell the difference between the Mayo's...


----------



## JoeMoma

Ridgerunner said:


> Folks here in Hawaii enjoy 'plate lunches'... To buy a plate lunch all you have to do is decide what entree you would like because everything comes with 2 scoops of rice and a scoop of Mac Salad... Point to this story is Hellman's is king... There are folks that will not go to certain establishments because they use Brand X mayo in their Mac Salad... I can tell the difference between Miracle Whip and Mayo now... When I was younger, not so much... Still can't tell the difference between the Mayo's...


I think all 57 states use plates and have "plate lunches."


----------



## JoeMoma

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating one now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating a turkey & cheese sandwich now.....no mayo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But with Chitlins?
Click to expand...

No! That would be a turkey, chitlins and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Pilot1

Mayo = Too much oil, too high calorie, too much fat.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pilot1 said:


> Mayo = Too much oil, too high calorie, too much fat.



The Mayonnaise family (Bearnaise, Hollandaise,  Bavaroise, Chantilly) are what made French cooking the envy of the world.


----------



## Larsky

Pilot1 said:


> Mayo = Too much oil, too high calorie, too much fat.


You forgot "Savory goodness ".


----------



## Pilot1

Mayonnaise has 90 calories per tablespoon.  Miracle Whip has 40 calories, and light Mayo has 35.  Why would I want to use regular Mayo when there are other, more healthy options?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pilot1 said:


> Mayonnaise has 90 calories per tablespoon.  Miracle Whip has 40 calories, and light Mayo has 35.  Why would I want to use regular Mayo when there are other, more healthy options?



Not all calories are equal. Mayonnaise has calories from fat - good calories. Miracle Whip has calories from sugar, bad calories.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ridgerunner said:


> Folks here in Hawaii enjoy 'plate lunches'... To buy a plate lunch all you have to do is decide what entree you would like because everything comes with 2 scoops of rice and a scoop of Mac Salad... Point to this story is Hellman's is king... There are folks that will not go to certain establishments because they use Brand X mayo in their Mac Salad... I can tell the difference between Miracle Whip and Mayo now... When I was younger, not so much... Still can't tell the difference between the Mayo's...



People in Hawaii tend to be fat and live to 40...

I'm just saying...


----------



## Larsky

Every now and then, eat the fat, have a big steak, biscuits and gravy. It's called moderation. Life's too short to eat strictly plants.


----------



## Unkotare

Pilot1 said:


> Mayo = Too much oil, too high calorie, too much fat.



= perfect


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks here in Hawaii enjoy 'plate lunches'... To buy a plate lunch all you have to do is decide what entree you would like because everything comes with 2 scoops of rice and a scoop of Mac Salad... Point to this story is Hellman's is king... There are folks that will not go to certain establishments because they use Brand X mayo in their Mac Salad... I can tell the difference between Miracle Whip and Mayo now... When I was younger, not so much... Still can't tell the difference between the Mayo's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in Hawaii tend to be fat and live to 40...
> 
> I'm just saying...
Click to expand...




No you’re not. People in Hawaii live longer than those in any other US state.


----------



## OldLady

This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.

Just wondering.


----------



## Pilot1

OldLady said:


> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.



Yes, ironically, I have made my own mayo.  I have a Vitamix so can really get it whipped.  It enables me to make a lot of things I used to buy processed.  Plus smoothies and other things.  Worth every penny.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks here in Hawaii enjoy 'plate lunches'... To buy a plate lunch all you have to do is decide what entree you would like because everything comes with 2 scoops of rice and a scoop of Mac Salad... Point to this story is Hellman's is king... There are folks that will not go to certain establishments because they use Brand X mayo in their Mac Salad... I can tell the difference between Miracle Whip and Mayo now... When I was younger, not so much... Still can't tell the difference between the Mayo's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in Hawaii tend to be fat and live to 40...
> 
> I'm just saying...
Click to expand...



Uncensored2008 for your reading pleasure... Please try to retain info provided for you...

Hawaii has highest life expectancy in U.S. for those over 65

6 Things Hawaii Can Teach The Rest Of America About Living Better

Here's how your life expectancy varies based on which state you're born in


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Larsky said:


> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?


*AOC says that mayo is racist white people food like that eeeeviiill oppressor cauliflower*


----------



## Ernie S.

Ridgerunner said:


> Forty some years ago I was a noob in Deutschland and I had wandered out to a Gasthaus and I was walking back to the barracks... I was passing a Street Vendor that sold Bratwursts and Pommes Frites (French fries)... A couple of FROGS *(citizens of the Federal Republic of Germany)* were there getting their fix of grease and I noticed they were slathering mayonnaise all over the Pommes Frites... Being young and adventurous I tried the combination... Lites, bells, buzzers and dancing naked women all at the same time... It was wonderful... Catsup was dead to me when it came to deep fried tators...
> 
> Life was good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I could not recommend a certain brand as I am not a connoisseur of the Mayo...


What is catsup? That crap is worse than Miracle Whip


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Pilot1 said:


> Mayonnaise has 90 calories per tablespoon.  Miracle Whip has 40 calories, and light Mayo has 35.  Why would I want to use regular Mayo when there are other, more healthy options?


Because they taste like dogshit? 
Besides...the Japs make the best mayo. 



 

They sell it in the states...go to your local Asian market and buy this. You won't regret it. 
I don't know about calories.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Larsky said:


> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?





Uncensored2008 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise is for honkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but chitlins are so messy when making a BLT....
Click to expand...


Chitlins. 


Burman's! 

It's good mayonnaise.


----------



## Lewdog

I use a pretty kick ass Sriracha Mayo.


----------



## aaronleland

Marion Morrison likes the mayonnaise squirted directly on his back. 

What I'm trying to not so vaguely say is Marion is a flaming homosexual.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ernie S. said:


> What is catsup? That crap is worse than Miracle Whip



Ernie S. my cyber phriend taste is a subjective thing... While mayo took over for catsup on my deep fried tators, I still prefer catsup on my skillet fried tators with onions in bacon grease...


----------



## Ernie S.

Ridgerunner said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is catsup? That crap is worse than Miracle Whip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. my cyber phriend taste is a subjective thing... While mayo took over for catsup on my deep fried tators, I still prefer catsup on my skillet fried tators with onions in bacon grease...
Click to expand...

OH MY GOD, NO!!! And dammit! Where is the paprika? Everybody knows you can't make home fries without paprika.


----------



## BULLDOG

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks here in Hawaii enjoy 'plate lunches'... To buy a plate lunch all you have to do is decide what entree you would like because everything comes with 2 scoops of rice and a scoop of Mac Salad... Point to this story is Hellman's is king... There are folks that will not go to certain establishments because they use Brand X mayo in their Mac Salad... I can tell the difference between Miracle Whip and Mayo now... When I was younger, not so much... Still can't tell the difference between the Mayo's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in Hawaii tend to be fat and live to 40...
> 
> I'm just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you’re not. People in Hawaii live longer than those in any other US state.
Click to expand...


Cut them some slack. Most here don't know anything about Hawaii and the only person they can think of from there is this guy,


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ernie S. said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forty some years ago I was a noob in Deutschland and I had wandered out to a Gasthaus and I was walking back to the barracks... I was passing a Street Vendor that sold Bratwursts and Pommes Frites (French fries)... A couple of FROGS *(citizens of the Federal Republic of Germany)* were there getting their fix of grease and I noticed they were slathering mayonnaise all over the Pommes Frites... Being young and adventurous I tried the combination... Lites, bells, buzzers and dancing naked women all at the same time... It was wonderful... Catsup was dead to me when it came to deep fried tators...
> 
> Life was good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I could not recommend a certain brand as I am not a connoisseur of the Mayo...
> 
> 
> 
> What is catsup? That crap is worse than Miracle Whip
Click to expand...


I thought that disappeared years ago.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise has 90 calories per tablespoon.  Miracle Whip has 40 calories, and light Mayo has 35.  Why would I want to use regular Mayo when there are other, more healthy options?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they taste like dogshit?
> Besides...the Japs make the best mayo.
> 
> View attachment 270452
> 
> They sell it in the states...go to your local Asian market and buy this. You won't regret it.
> I don't know about calories.
Click to expand...


Don't like Japanese Mayo. Mayo doesn't need sugar.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise has 90 calories per tablespoon.  Miracle Whip has 40 calories, and light Mayo has 35.  Why would I want to use regular Mayo when there are other, more healthy options?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they taste like dogshit?
> Besides...the Japs make the best mayo.
> 
> View attachment 270452
> 
> They sell it in the states...go to your local Asian market and buy this. You won't regret it.
> I don't know about calories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't like Japanese Mayo. Mayo doesn't need sugar.
Click to expand...


Ain't no sugar in Jap mayo son. You might be thinking of the Filipinos. Them MFers make everything sweet.


----------



## Larsky

OldLady said:


> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.


Are you talking salsa or pico de gallo? there is a difference...


----------



## Pilot1

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise has 90 calories per tablespoon.  Miracle Whip has 40 calories, and light Mayo has 35.  Why would I want to use regular Mayo when there are other, more healthy options?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they taste like dogshit?
> Besides...the Japs make the best mayo.
> 
> View attachment 270452
> 
> They sell it in the states...go to your local Asian market and buy this. You won't regret it.
> I don't know about calories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't like Japanese Mayo. Mayo doesn't need sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't no sugar in Jap mayo son. You might be thinking of the Filipinos. Them MFers make everything sweet.
Click to expand...


I'm sure your Japanese Mayo tastes great, but it is 100 calories per tablespoon.  Yes not much more than Hellmann's or Dukes, but that is a lot for a condiment.  Yes, you can use them in small amounts on a sandwich, but what about potato salad, macaroni salad, chicken salad, egg salad, etc?

Miracle Whip has 40 and Light Mayo has 35.  No brainer for me.


----------



## Ringel05

Larsky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking salsa or pico de gallo? there is a difference...
Click to expand...

I think she's a talking person.......  Can't be completely sure but odds are she's a person.......


----------



## Vastator

Larsky said:


> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?


Bama brand mayo tastes great.


----------



## Ringel05

Pilot1 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ironically, I have made my own mayo.  I have a Vitamix so can really get it whipped.  It enables me to make a lot of things I used to buy processed.  Plus smoothies and other things.  Worth every penny.
Click to expand...

Sorry you can't eat real food.  Medical condition?  War wound?


----------



## Vastator

Regarding Mayo; what I want to know is..." why did virtually every single mayo maker switch to using soy bean oil!? The shit is bad for you, and finding a mayo that doesn't use it, is hard to do. And when you do find one it's usually something you have to order off the internet, and it's expensive as fuck!


----------



## Vastator

Ridgerunner said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is catsup? That crap is worse than Miracle Whip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. my cyber phriend taste is a subjective thing... While mayo took over for catsup on my deep fried tators, I still prefer catsup on my skillet fried tators with onions in bacon grease...
Click to expand...

Next time you make grilled cheese sammiches; butter the bread with mayo instead of butter before grilling. You’ll never go back...


----------



## Pilot1

Ringel05 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ironically, I have made my own mayo.  I have a Vitamix so can really get it whipped.  It enables me to make a lot of things I used to buy processed.  Plus smoothies and other things.  Worth every penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you can't eat real food.  Medical condition?  War wound?
Click to expand...


I was once shot down over occupied, enemy Communist territory.  New Jersey.


----------



## Ringel05

Pilot1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ironically, I have made my own mayo.  I have a Vitamix so can really get it whipped.  It enables me to make a lot of things I used to buy processed.  Plus smoothies and other things.  Worth every penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you can't eat real food.  Medical condition?  War wound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was once shot down over occupied, enemy Communist territory.  New Jersey.
Click to expand...

Stallone got you out?


----------



## Likkmee

OOOPS. You said SC. Had it been Dukes in SF it would have been served through a hole in a mens room stall. Dukeys daily special


----------



## Pilot1

Ringel05 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ironically, I have made my own mayo.  I have a Vitamix so can really get it whipped.  It enables me to make a lot of things I used to buy processed.  Plus smoothies and other things.  Worth every penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you can't eat real food.  Medical condition?  War wound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was once shot down over occupied, enemy Communist territory.  New Jersey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stallone got you out?
Click to expand...


David Niven.


----------



## MAGAman

Larsky said:


> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?


Same think happened to me years ago.


----------



## OldLady

Larsky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking salsa or pico de gallo? there is a difference...
Click to expand...

Does it really matter?


----------



## the other mike

Ringel05 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ironically, I have made my own mayo.  I have a Vitamix so can really get it whipped.  It enables me to make a lot of things I used to buy processed.  Plus smoothies and other things.  Worth every penny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you can't eat real food.  Medical condition?  War wound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was once shot down over occupied, enemy Communist territory.  New Jersey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stallone got you out?
Click to expand...

Southside Johnny and the Boss.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## HenryBHough

Seidner's Mayonnaise.

Only sold at one store - that in Westerly, Rhode Island.

Seidner's used to make that and several other products using locally produced eggs.  Their jarred potato salad was excellent.  After the last family member who ran the business passed away the company closed.  I'm not certain who bought the mayonnaise recipe and is making it now but I believe it's still a Rhode Island "botique" company.


----------



## Dick Foster

Ridgerunner said:


> Forty some years ago I was a noob in Deutschland and I had wandered out to a Gasthaus and I was walking back to the barracks... I was passing a Street Vendor that sold Bratwursts and Pommes Frites (French fries)... A couple of FROGS *(citizens of the Federal Republic of Germany)* were there getting their fix of grease and I noticed they were slathering mayonnaise all over the Pommes Frites... Being young and adventurous I tried the combination... Lites, bells, buzzers and dancing naked women all at the same time... It was wonderful... Catsup was dead to me when it came to deep fried tators...
> 
> Life was good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I could not recommend a certain brand as I am not a connoisseur of the Mayo...



I had a similar experience. My first try with mayo on fries was in Germany from a street cart. I thought it odd at first but one taste was enough. Now I often order some mayo on the side for my fries. Once in a while its catsup but more often its mayo. I get raised eyebrows occasionally but I just say don't  knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## the other mike

Not a big catfish fan, but I know a bunch of people who'd like this.


----------



## Dick Foster

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayo = Too much oil, too high calorie, too much fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayonnaise family (Bearnaise, Hollandaise,  Bavaroise, Chantilly) are what made French cooking the envy of the world.
Click to expand...


French food in France is far from on my favorite food. I'd much rather chow down in Bavaria and the beer is better too.


----------



## Dick Foster

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise has 90 calories per tablespoon.  Miracle Whip has 40 calories, and light Mayo has 35.  Why would I want to use regular Mayo when there are other, more healthy options?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they taste like dogshit?
> Besides...the Japs make the best mayo.
> 
> View attachment 270452
> 
> They sell it in the states...go to your local Asian market and buy this. You won't regret it.
> I don't know about calories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't like Japanese Mayo. Mayo doesn't need sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't no sugar in Jap mayo son. You might be thinking of the Filipinos. Them MFers make everything sweet.
Click to expand...

I still remember Filipino coke. It was like carbonated pancake syrup. I used to carry a pack of their cigarettes for the habitual moochers too. A couple of puffs of a Filipino camel were enough to cure them from mooching from me.


----------



## rightwinger

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
Click to expand...

Potato salad, tuna salad, Deviled eggs, egg salad.....
.Gotta have the Mayo

For me, it has always been Hellman’s 
Whenever anyone said, try this, it is just as good
It isn’t


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> Next time you make a grilled cheese sandwich, use mayo instead of butter on the outside of the bread. Sounds weird, but you'll see...



Much easier to spread than butter
Provides a nice crunchy crust for grilled cheese


----------



## JoeMoma

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Potato salad, tuna salad, Deviled eggs, egg salad.....
> .Gotta have the Mayo
> 
> For me, it has always been Hellman’s
> Whenever anyone said, try this, it is just as good
> It isn’t
Click to expand...

Those foods are banned at my house.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Dick Foster said:


> French food in France is far from on my favorite food. I'd much rather chow down in Bavaria and the beer is better too.



My favorite by far was German Jaeger Schnitzel...It is traditionally made from pork, but I was fortunate enough to date a young German Fräulein and she took me to her parents home several times for meals... Venison Jaeger Schnitzel was served several times... Spaetzle (dumplings) and a mushroom gravy (hunter sauce) to die for...

Life was good...


----------



## OldLady

Dick Foster said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forty some years ago I was a noob in Deutschland and I had wandered out to a Gasthaus and I was walking back to the barracks... I was passing a Street Vendor that sold Bratwursts and Pommes Frites (French fries)... A couple of FROGS *(citizens of the Federal Republic of Germany)* were there getting their fix of grease and I noticed they were slathering mayonnaise all over the Pommes Frites... Being young and adventurous I tried the combination... Lites, bells, buzzers and dancing naked women all at the same time... It was wonderful... Catsup was dead to me when it came to deep fried tators...
> 
> Life was good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I could not recommend a certain brand as I am not a connoisseur of the Mayo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar experience. My first try with mayo on fries was in Germany from a street cart. I thought it odd at first but one taste was enough. Now I often order some mayo on the side for my fries. Once in a while its catsup but more often its mayo. I get raised eyebrows occasionally but I just say don't  knock it till you've tried it.
Click to expand...

I like some good malt vinegar and a little salt.


----------



## rightwinger

JoeMoma said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Potato salad, tuna salad, Deviled eggs, egg salad.....
> .Gotta have the Mayo
> 
> For me, it has always been Hellman’s
> Whenever anyone said, try this, it is just as good
> It isn’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those foods are banned at my house.
Click to expand...

You are obviously, no gourmet


----------



## Ridgerunner

OldLady said:


> I like some good malt vinegar and a little salt.



Throw in a piece of White Cod and what's its spell?

Arthur Treacher’s Fish and Chips...


----------



## OldLady

Ridgerunner said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like some good malt vinegar and a little salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in a piece of White Cod and what's its spell?
> 
> Arthur Treacher’s Fish and Chips...
Click to expand...

I heard the vinegar thing came from Canada.  Was it Britain?


----------



## Ridgerunner

OldLady said:


> I heard the vinegar thing came from Canada. Was it Britain?


----------



## Ridgerunner

How did the habit of putting vinegar on chips (fries) originate?

French fries - Wikipedia

Pickled egg - Wikipedia


----------



## JoeMoma

rightwinger said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Potato salad, tuna salad, Deviled eggs, egg salad.....
> .Gotta have the Mayo
> 
> For me, it has always been Hellman’s
> Whenever anyone said, try this, it is just as good
> It isn’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those foods are banned at my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously, no gourmet
Click to expand...

If Mayonnaise = gourmet food, then gourmet food = I puke.  I will have no part of it.


----------



## skye

There is also something called Dijonnaise I always have a jar in the fridge! I love it!


----------



## rightwinger

JoeMoma said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Potato salad, tuna salad, Deviled eggs, egg salad.....
> .Gotta have the Mayo
> 
> For me, it has always been Hellman’s
> Whenever anyone said, try this, it is just as good
> It isn’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those foods are banned at my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously, no gourmet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mayonnaise = gourmet food, then gourmet food = I puke.  I will have no part of it.
Click to expand...

Mayo goes with everything


----------



## JoeMoma

rightwinger said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> 
> 
> Potato salad, tuna salad, Deviled eggs, egg salad.....
> .Gotta have the Mayo
> 
> For me, it has always been Hellman’s
> Whenever anyone said, try this, it is just as good
> It isn’t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those foods are banned at my house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are obviously, no gourmet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Mayonnaise = gourmet food, then gourmet food = I puke.  I will have no part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mayo goes with everything
Click to expand...

Mayo goes with puking.

I don't eat it.  That just means more for everyone else.  Enjoy!


----------



## Dick Foster

Ridgerunner said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> French food in France is far from on my favorite food. I'd much rather chow down in Bavaria and the beer is better too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite by far was German Jaeger Schnitzel...It is traditionally made from pork, but I was fortunate enough to date a young German Fräulein and she took me to her parents home several times for meals... Venison Jaeger Schnitzel was served several times... Spaetzle (dumplings) and a mushroom gravy (hunter sauce) to die for...
> 
> Life was good...
Click to expand...


I like that too but my favorite  Bavarian dish is swinehauxen. Roasted ham hock. They boil it up north which is okay but it's much much better dry roasted like they do in southern Germany.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Dick Foster said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise has 90 calories per tablespoon.  Miracle Whip has 40 calories, and light Mayo has 35.  Why would I want to use regular Mayo when there are other, more healthy options?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they taste like dogshit?
> Besides...the Japs make the best mayo.
> 
> View attachment 270452
> 
> They sell it in the states...go to your local Asian market and buy this. You won't regret it.
> I don't know about calories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't like Japanese Mayo. Mayo doesn't need sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ain't no sugar in Jap mayo son. You might be thinking of the Filipinos. Them MFers make everything sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still remember Filipino coke. It was like carbonated pancake syrup. I used to carry a pack of their cigarettes for the habitual moochers too. A couple of puffs of a Filipino camel were enough to cure them from mooching from me.
Click to expand...

I tell you man...the Philippines, despite thousands of miles separating them reminded me of Mexico so much the times I went there. 
The architecture...the sweet Coke...the road tar smokes...beggars...trash. It's the Mexico of the WestPac.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

aaronleland said:


> Mayonnaise is for honkeys.



As kool aid and hi-c is favored by some?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Larsky said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else are ya gonna make a BLT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating one now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eating a turkey & cheese sandwich now.....no mayo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is actionable. You have been warned.
Click to expand...


And how about chicken salad or ham and cheese? I hear in Amsterdam, they drown French fries with mayonnaise. And sell beer in a glass at movies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsky

OldLady said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the food and wine forum, so I have to ask....
> Haven't ANY of you made your own mayo?  I see them doing it on the food networks all the time.  If you have a food processor, it's basically nothing but whipped fat and eggs.  It probably tastes ten times better than anything we buy in a jar, just as homemade tortillas are so much better than packaged and homemade salsa is so much better than jarred.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking salsa or pico de gallo? there is a difference...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it really matter?
Click to expand...

Apparently not.


----------



## Larsky

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Blue Plate.
> We went from hellmans to Duke's and than Blue Plate.
> Try Dukes and then Blue Plate side by side and I'll bet you switch yet again.
Click to expand...

Update:

Dukes is now available here in Illinois. 
I did go on Amazon and scored some Blue Plate. The missus and I did an extensive analysis with BLTs and salads, deviled eggs, etc.

Advantage: Blue Plate. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CWayne

Larsky said:


> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?


Have you tried making your own?

I have, and I simply lack the talent and it is like, two ingredients!

I wanted to get away from soy based dressings, so I managed to scare up some coconut/avacado oil to use.  I was going to make the mayo this way as a base for a blu cheese dressing.

I can't get the shit to thicken up to save my life.


----------



## Uncensored2008

CWayne said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried making your own?
> 
> I have, and I simply lack the talent and it is like, two ingredients!
> 
> I wanted to get away from soy based dressings, so I managed to scare up some coconut/avacado oil to use.  I was going to make the mayo this way as a base for a blu cheese dressing.
> 
> I can't get the shit to thicken up to save my life.
Click to expand...



Blue Cheese should never use mayonnaise. Use buttermilk and sour cream as your base. 


4 ounces blue cheese (crumbled)

1/4 cup sour cream

1/4 cup buttermilk

2 tablespoons lemon juice

salt

pepper

The trick to mayonnaise is to use a blender. Use a single egg yolk and one cup of oil, then drizzle in your oil into to the egg while the blender whips it. Salt and lemon to taste. Teragon is excellent in mayo. If you want stiffer mayo, use a second  egg yolk.


----------



## Likkmee

Ya goota use a whisk or a "


CWayne said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, a friend in SC turned me on to Duke's. Here in Hellman's land, it was life changing.
> 
> Anyway, it's time to reorder. Any other regional mayo I should know about?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried making your own?
> 
> I have, and I simply lack the talent and it is like, two ingredients!
> 
> I wanted to get away from soy based dressings, so I managed to scare up some coconut/avacado oil to use.  I was going to make the mayo this way as a base for a blu cheese dressing.
> 
> I can't get the shit to thicken up to save my life.
Click to expand...

Ya gotta use a whisk or a boat motor' thingie to whip it.I make it a couple times a week. Generally coconut oil with a good dash of cayenne powder and black pepper. If you use avocado oil give a shot of squeezed lime or actually whip in some ripe avocado flesh...a tablespoon sized chunk..... in the goop. Salt a little. The coconut blend needs NO salt. Killer for tuna, chicken or egg salad


----------



## skye

skye said:


> There is also something called Dijonnaise I always have a jar in the fridge! I love it!




Since I discovered  Dyonnaise on the supermarket shelves ..I use it all the time....it's totally delish....a mix of mustard and  mayonnaise....what else do you  want from life...


----------



## Larsky

skye said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also something called Dijonnaise I always have a jar in the fridge! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I discovered  Dyonnaise on the supermarket shelves ..I use it all the time....it's totally delish....a mix of mustard and  mayonnaise....what else do you  want from life...
Click to expand...

I love the coarse grain mustard.


----------



## skye

Larsky said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also something called Dijonnaise I always have a jar in the fridge! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I discovered  Dyonnaise on the supermarket shelves ..I use it all the time....it's totally delish....a mix of mustard and  mayonnaise....what else do you  want from life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the coarse grain mustard.
Click to expand...



me too...and mustard mixed with mayonnaise.....is perfection..

on grilled chicken or fish ....or vegetables


----------



## WinterBorn

I've had Blue Plate.   Its good.  But I like Duke's better.


----------



## Larsky

WinterBorn said:


> I've had Blue Plate.   Its good.  But I like Duke's better.


It's very close. The blue plate seems more aerated. 

But Dukes is now available here. Craving a tomato sandwich!


----------



## Larsky

skye said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also something called Dijonnaise I always have a jar in the fridge! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I discovered  Dyonnaise on the supermarket shelves ..I use it all the time....it's totally delish....a mix of mustard and  mayonnaise....what else do you  want from life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the coarse grain mustard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> me too...and mustard mixed with mayonnaise.....is perfection..
> 
> on grilled chicken or fish ....or vegetables
Click to expand...

I got some bohemian from my mom's side. Sausage and sauerkraut and dumplings and mustard!

And beer lol


----------



## Likkmee

skye said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also something called Dijonnaise I always have a jar in the fridge! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I discovered  Dyonnaise on the supermarket shelves ..I use it all the time....it's totally delish....a mix of mustard and  mayonnaise....what else do you  want from life...
Click to expand...

Order up some Dat'll do it mustard and mix(not much) with some decent mayo.Dijon is OK. Just OK


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wanna make good Potato Salad? You know the kind...whenever you make it people always ask how do you make it?

I use Hellman's Mayo, I don't know how much I use, depends on how much I am making...personally I like potato salad to not be overly creamy. 
Then 3 different mustards
However much you are making... 1 part Dijon Mustard, 1 part Silver Springs Jalapeno Mustard and 2 parts Heinz yellow mustard.
S & P, some Paprika and fresh dill. 
Green onion
Red onion diced very small.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042GMXBC/?tag=ff0d01-20

Best Jalapeno mustard on the planet...


----------

